# JSP / Tomcat / Eclipse / Unable to compile class for JSP



## Sergeant_Pepper (29. Jan 2008)

Guten Tag...

ich arbeite mich gerade durch ein Tutorial in "Eclipse Web Tools Platform" von Naci Dai. Ich benutze Windows XP Pro, Eclipse 3.3, Java JDK 1.5.0_12 und Tomcat 5.5.25. Meine Eclipse-Workbench befindet sich auf einem Netzlaufwerk.
Tomcat habe ich als Server-Runtime im Eclipse-Projekt eingebunden.

Wenn ich eine "Hello World"-JSP aus Eclipse heraus starten will, erscheint diese Meldung:

exception 

org.apache.jasper.JasperException: *Unable to compile class for JSP*
	org.apache.jasper.JspCompilationContext.compile(JspCompilationContext.java:573)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServletWrapper.service(JspServletWrapper.java:302)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.serviceJspFile(JspServlet.java:329)
	org.apache.jasper.servlet.JspServlet.service(JspServlet.java:265)
	javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:803)

root cause 

*java.io.FileNotFoundException: no such file:*
         \Homedir$\SgtPepper\eclipse-workbench\.metadata\.plugins\org.eclipse.wst.server.core
         \tmp1\work\Catalina\localhost\Web1\org\apache\jsp\hello_002dworld_jsp.class
	org.apache.jasper.compiler.SmapUtil$SDEInstaller.<init>(SmapUtil.java:253)

Einen *Workaround* habe ich bereits gefunden: ich habe die Workbench auf ein lokales Laufwerk verlegt, und nun funktioniert es. Gibt es eine andere Lösung?
Ich habe bereits dieses Forum und andere durchsucht. Die "unable to compile class"-Meldung haben auch andere Entwickler schon erhalten, bei denen gab es allerdings einen anderen "root cause".

Die JSP:

```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
    pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"%>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Web1 - Naci Dai</title>
</head>
<body>
<h1>Hello, world.</h1>
</body>
</html>
```

Viele Grüße aus Hannover


----------



## maki (29. Jan 2008)

> Meine Eclipse-Workbench befindet sich auf einem Netzlaufwerk.


Darf man fragen, warum auf einem Netzlaufwerk?


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (29. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Meine Eclipse-Workbench befindet sich auf einem Netzlaufwerk.
> 
> 
> Darf man fragen, warum auf einem Netzlaufwerk?



Klar darfst Du: weil unsere Admins den Ordner "Eigene Dateien" dorthin konfiguriert haben. Das finde ich auch ganz praktisch, weil die Daten dort gesichert werden.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## maki (29. Jan 2008)

Weis nicht, 

um seinen Quellcode zu sichern und versionieren sollte man unbedingt ein SCM (Subversion/CVS) verwenden, "normale Backups" sind da nicht so sinnvoll.

Dazu kommt, dass die ganze Sache unnötig träge wird, selbst in schnellen Netzwerken.

Ansonsten kenne ich die Lösung deines eigentlichen Problemes aber nicht


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (29. Jan 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> um seinen Quellcode zu sichern und versionieren sollte man unbedingt ein SCM (Subversion/CVS) verwenden, "normale Backups" sind da nicht so sinnvoll. Dazu kommt, dass die ganze Sache unnötig träge wird, selbst in schnellen Netzwerken.



Für die "echten" Projekte werde ich sicher CVS oder Subversion einsetzen. Hier gehts ja nur um einen Einstieg.
Trotzdem sei  dir für deine Zeit gedankt.


----------

